# Glen Mar Farm Kidding 2015 (Rosie Kidded)



## GLENMAR (Apr 23, 2015)

We are getting started later then most this year. In a way I'm glad because the winter was so cold.
We bottle raise out kids and milk the does. This year I'm going to try hard cheeses. I can't wait.
So here's the girls.

Stella (aka wide load) Due 5/21.





Iris (My Favorite goat) Also Due 5/21.




Rosie   Due 7/22. Iris's full sister.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 23, 2015)

Congrats @GLENMAR! Best wishes for healthy mommas and kids, and safe deliveries!! 
Cool! We'll be kidding around the same time! Cookie, my Alpine/Saanen doe will be due around the same time as your Rosie! 
Love Iris's coloring!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 24, 2015)

Nice girls.
I hope all goes well.
Will be following along.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 26, 2015)

Three more weeks to go. My vacation starts then, too. I always take off work for kidding. I need time off work most of all. 
It will be good to catch up on the farm stuff.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## GLENMAR (May 21, 2015)

2 bucklings from Iris so far. Stella will likely kid tomorrow. They are really pretty.


----------



## luvmypets (May 21, 2015)

Congrats!!!


----------



## GLENMAR (May 21, 2015)

Stella had triplets!! One was breech. I had to go in an pull it. Then the others slid right out. They need a little BoSe. Hopefully running around by morning. 2 does and 1 buck.


----------



## Ridgetop (May 21, 2015)

Congrats on 2 does!  (Bucks are cute too.)


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 22, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 22, 2015)

pics


----------



## GLENMAR (May 22, 2015)

Pictures coming next week when I get back to work and a real computer. Right now I'm up to my elbows in baby poop and bottles.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 22, 2015)

Next week!   Don't you know the rules? 

I bet they are beautiful! I can't wait to see them!


----------



## Ridgetop (May 22, 2015)

What rules?!  I don't know how to post pix!  Will I be in trouble with you all?

At least it's got berries not cow poop!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 22, 2015)

Ridgetop said:


> What rules?!  I don't know how to post pix!  Will I be in trouble with you all?
> 
> At least it's got berries not cow poop!



The rules are PICS PICS and MORE PICS! 

We are all picture addicts. We thrive off them, live for them, go through withdrawals when we don't see them.

Most people will read 2 maybe 3 sentences and go yeah blah blah blah where are the danged pics?



That is the rule!


----------



## Ridgetop (May 22, 2015)

I hear and I obey Southern!  LOL  I will have my son figure out how to post pix and will start posting asap!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 23, 2015)

Ridgetop said:


> I hear and I obey Southern!  LOL  I will have my son figure out how to post pix and will start posting asap!


  See the little brown tab that say upload a file right below where you post?  Just click on that and you can start picking what pics you want once you do that it will list all your pics you have uploaded ... then you can decide thumbnail or full size!

Please ... for these old eyes FULL SIZE


----------



## Ridgetop (May 23, 2015)

Got it, I will see what photos I can post and try it.  This is our Anatolian LGD, Rika, at 18 months old
anatolian Rika


----------



## Ridgetop (May 23, 2015)

first 



Our Dorset sheep.  Top photo is first ewe lamb in 18 months!  I think I accidentally put her on twice.  LOL  This ewe has her first set of twins.   We replaced the ram this year because we were getting mostly singles and ram lambs for several years.  Would have replaced him before, but with all the predator losses we have had it was hard to evaluate his performance until this year.  Are the photos ok?  I had to send them to  my e-mail from my phone, then figure out where they were on the computer before I could put them on here!  Call me computer challenged!  The only program I can really work is Word!

OK now that I figured it out thanks to Southern's instructions - where are photos Glen Mar?


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 5, 2015)

Ok. Here they are...


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 5, 2015)

If we had not been there we would have most certainly lost Stella and the triplets. There was no way that first kid was coming out without help. Thank goodness we were there and everything turned out great. 

Rosie is left to kid. Due July 19th.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 5, 2015)

What cuties!  They sure have long legs, glad everything turned out well!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 5, 2015)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 5, 2015)

Beautiful Kids.


----------



## luvmypets (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Latestarter (Jun 5, 2015)

Mel (my LGD pup from Southern) is looking over my shoulder saying "when can I get some kids? I want a BUNCH that look just like those!" Very nice! Glad all worked out well for you.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 8, 2015)

Latestarter said:


> Mel (my LGD pup from Southern) is looking over my shoulder saying "when can I get some kids? I want a BUNCH that look just like those!" Very nice! Glad all worked out well for you.



too bad you don't live closer to us- we will have some Nigerian Dwarfs available probably later summer


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 8, 2015)

Distance is really not an issue for me, as Southern can readily attest to. I drove to her in NC (from CO) to pick up Mel and turned around and drove back here over a 3 day weekend   It's all in how bad you want "it"   Anything is possible


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I made the best Formage Blanc the other day. I took some of it and made a spinach/ goat cheese quiche. Yum!1




 

Also made goat milk fudge.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 8, 2015)

a few other photos.


----------



## mikiz (Jun 9, 2015)

That fudge and pie look DELICIOUS


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 28, 2015)

The kids are getting big. 3 more weeks to go til Rosie kids. I'm not looking forward to starting over with new babies, but at least 1 will have another week off work.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 17, 2015)

Rosie kidded Tuesday with 2 bucklings. I did not expect her to kid until Sunday therefore I was not home. Not sure what happened we lost 1 buckling. Our LGD Nala had him in her mouth carrying him. I don't think she would have intentionally hurt him, but we usually separate the does at kidding time just to be sure, so my fault there.  She is milking like a champ and the remaining buckling is doing great. He is already spoiled, because he is getting all our attention.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 17, 2015)

Here he is:


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 17, 2015)

I also made some great ricotta to go with eggplant lasagna.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 17, 2015)

Nice looking buckling


----------

